# Mamón



## pancakes

Hola,

Quiero entender que es " mamon " en frances, pienso que es un palabra unicamente mexicano.

Thomas


----------



## Ploupinet

¡Hola!
Un "mamon" es un "nourisson" en Francés, pero no se si es Mexicano


----------



## Chipolata

"Mamón" se refiere a alguién desagradable, esnob.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En España también se utiliza mamón;

*mamón**, na**.*


* 1.* adj. Que todavía está mamando. U. t. c. s.
* 2.* adj. Que mama mucho, o más tiempo del regular. U. t. c. s.
* 3. m. y f.** U. c. insulto. **U. t. c. adj*.

Pero se utiliza como insulto, por cierto algo indefinido.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mamón en México también es un insulto y podría ser como:

Tu veux alle à la fête?
Non, Je n'aima¡e pas les persones qui vont aller
"¡Ay qué mamón eres!"

Tu voudrais un chocolat?
Non, Je suis à règime
"¡Pinche mamón! Trágate uno."

Tu veux alle avec nous
Non
Pourqoi?
parce que non
¿Andas de mamón vea?

Il y a plus examples mais je dois reflechir en eux. 

Vous aves compris? C'est plus clair?


----------



## pancakes

oui merci beaucoup


----------



## cassan

Hola, Salut,

En México definitivamente la palabra es un insulto que ya nada tiene que ver con el significado de nourrisson. Es una forma ruda y un tanto vulgar para decir que tienes o estás tomando una actitud antipática y esnob.

Saludos,
=)


----------



## yserien

cassan said:


> Hola, Salut,
> 
> En México definitivamente la palabra es un insulto que ya nada tiene que ver con el significado de nourrisson. Es una forma ruda y un tanto vulgar para decir que tienes o estás tomando una actitud antipática y esnob.
> 
> Saludos,
> =)


En español va mucho mas allá.Tiene un claro sentido pornográfico. Como tal no figura,por el momento ,en ningún diccionario. Siento no poder dar la definición que todos los españoles aquí presentes conocen tan bien.Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

yserien said:


> En español va mucho mas allá.Tiene un claro sentido pornográfico. Como tal no figura,por el momento ,en ningún diccionario. Siento no poder dar la definición que todos los españoles aquí presentes conocen tan bien.Saludos.


Aunque entiendo a qué te has de referir, en México no se le da este sentido pornográfico, la palabra que creo que es sinonimo de lo que hablas es : Mamadora y mamador.

Digo te refieres a quien chupa la....  
O,k creo que las cosas se están un poco calientes  je je


----------



## yserien

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Aunque entiendo a qué te has de referir, en México no se le da este sentido pornográfico, la palabra que creo que es sinonimo de lo que hablas es : Mamadora y mamador.
> 
> Digo te refieres a quien chupa la....
> O,k creo que las cosas se están un poco calientes  je je


Pues exactamente eso Miguelillo. En España, claro, aunque vinculado a Mexico por motivos familiares y de amistad no conozco las particularidades del español hablado allá.Saludos


----------



## European Citizen

Hola weyes!

Para dar respuesta a la pregunta original, "Que mamon!" utilizado como insulta en Mexico se podria traducir en Frances con, en orden de fuerza/vulgaridad :

"Quel rabat-joie!
Qu'est-ce que t'es chiant! / Qu'il est chiant!
Quel enfoiré!"

Saludos


----------



## swift

Como podrán comprobar en este diccionario, la palabra *mamón* es polisémica, y puede ser una fruta o un insulto. Cuando se trata de un insulto, puede ser equivalente de "connard", o de "enculé", o de "enfoiré" (con referencia a "suceur de bites"). Todo depende del contexto, del tono.

Hay que aclarar que a pesar de ser un insulto, este término es de uso común entre amigos.


----------



## chics

No es sólo mejicano, en España sería un _connard_, como dice switf. No conozco a absolutamente nadie que la use para sus bebés en edad de lactancia...

También es verdad que se puede usar en sentido cariñoso, y *mamonazo* también, según con qué personas (a tu jefe o a tu suegro ni en broma, por ejemplo), el momento, el tono, etc. 

Os dejo con una conocida canción de los ochenta, de los _Hombres G_ :





> Sufre, mamón
> devuélveme a mi chica
> o te retorcerás
> entre polvos pica-pica


----------



## Nanon

On pourrait aussi penser à "putain, fais chier !"

Hablando de polisemia, en Venezuela, el mamón es esta fruta (no tiene nada que ver con la lechosa, que es la papaya). 
Les boules........


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Hablando de polisemia, en Venezuela, el mamón es esta fruta.
> Les boules........



En Costa Rica también se llama mamón a esa fruta (le longane). Además, al rambután se le llama "mamón chino" (toutes proportions gardées ).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nanon said:


> On pourrait aussi penser à "putain, fais chier !"
> 
> Hablando de polisemia, en Venezuela, el mamón es esta fruta (no tiene nada que ver con la lechosa, que es la papaya).
> Les boules........


 
¿La papaya es lechosa? 

Más bien dirás jugosa. Qué tampoco eh!


----------



## chics

Nanon said:


> On pourrait aussi penser à "putain, fais chier !"


La diferencia es que es algo que le dices a alguien, _putain fais chier_ sería algo más como _cojones, ostia, la puta, leches_; algo que dices "al aire" para desahogarte cuando te enfadas o lo que sea. 
Pero *mamón* es llamar _chupapollas_ directamente y a la cara a alguien : _enculé, connard, pauvre con_, etc. porque quieres insultarle, y por cierto es fuertecito.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Comme il n'y a aucun contexte, pour moi ce terme tel qu'il figure dans le "thread, avec majuscule itou, me fait penser à ces célèbres vers de Ruben Darío en su oda A Roosevelt:
_Juntáis al culto de Hércules,
el culto de *Mamón*.
Y alumbrando el camino
de la fácil conquista,
la libertad levanta su antorcha
en Nueva York._
Pardon pour avoir dépassé la mesure mais c'est pour élever un peu le débat. La poésie mène à tout à condition...


----------



## swift

GURB said:


> Ruben Darío en su Oda a Roosevelt.



El nombre castellanizado Mamón (también escrito Mammón, Mammona, entre otras) deriva del griego ma·mō·nás. Este término  significa dinero o riquezas, y figura en los evangelios según Mateo y Lucas (Mateo 6:24; Lucas 16:9, 11, 13). Sin embargo, no existe indicio alguno de que alguna vez fuese el nombre de una deidad. El "culto a Mamón" al que hace referencia Darío sería, entonces, el amor a las riquezas, el materialismo.


----------



## cometabit

yserien said:


> En español va mucho mas allá.Tiene un claro sentido pornográfico. Como tal no figura,por el momento ,en ningún diccionario. Siento no poder dar la definición que todos los españoles aquí presentes conocen tan bien.Saludos.




La verdad es que la definición mexicana encaja bastante bien en el significado de mamón. Nunca he visto utilizada la palabra mamón para referirse a una "mamada" o "blow job"


----------

